# cigars using Corian 2x2's



## elody21 (Mar 1, 2015)

I made these completely out of 2x2's Each pen took 2 and a half 2x2's.
The other photo shows some other pens made with 2x2's and if I down load it correctly the third photo shows how I cut and glued up the pieces for the pens


----------



## Dalepenkala (Mar 1, 2015)

Great looking pens Alice!


----------



## rtyler8140 (Mar 1, 2015)

What do you use for the glue up? I have tried gluing solid surface before using the recommended glue, but always end up with noticeable seams. At least in you pictures I can't see any seams. Looks great!


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Mar 1, 2015)

Alice those are some great looking pens.  I have a large flat rate box(using it as storage) full of the Corian 2x2s and have been meaning to make some items out of them but have been procrastinating.  I may have to dig them out after seeing yours.  BTW what did you use as glue for the glue ups?


----------



## magpens (Mar 1, 2015)

You did a good job of gluing ... I can't see any seams either.

How thick is a 2 x 2 ?

There would be a lot of turning to do to get the 2 x 2 "column" turned down to pen size.  Maybe I don't understand what you mean when you say each pen takes 2 and a half 2 x 2 s

Well done !!  I like the results !  I especially like the blue and white one at the RHS of the 1st pic ... looks like some black and white laminations in it.


----------



## rtyler8140 (Mar 1, 2015)

magpens said:


> You did a good job of gluing ... I can't see any seams either.
> 
> How thick is a 2 x 2 ?
> 
> ...



Corian is 1/2" thick....I'm guessing the squares were cut down to 7/8"x7/8" (allowing for blade thickness loss in material) then glued together. That would give you 4 pieces out of one 2x2 which should be 2" thick now.


----------



## elody21 (Mar 1, 2015)

It takes one 2x2 for the top and one for the bottom and then one more 1/4" of a 2x2 usually in an accent piece. each piece is 1/2" thick.
 Since the solid colors still have dye lots it is best to use all 4 pieces from one together for the top and all of the pieces from another from the bottom then the accent for the middle.

It is important especially for solid colors to have about a 600 g finish. any rougher and the seam will show up as white.
I stack the pieces front to back front to back etc...
The backs sometimes have a bumpy surface and this needs to be rubbed on a 600 g sand paper until totally smooth. The fronts sometimes are actually too slick and so I have been using 600g on the fronts also.
I then used denatured alcohol to clean the surfaces and medium CA glue with gloves on to glue the pieces together.
Glue 2 pieces at a time ONLY and use clamps. Then continue ONLY having ONE wet seam at a time.
I like to leave then dry overnight before using.
I use 5 minute epoxy to glue in the brass tubes. After turning the blanks, champher the inside of the brass tube. I use a counter sink I keep just for corian blanks.
This helps because like Tru Stone, Corian does not move and this help ease the pen parts together.
I hope I answered all your questions. Feel free to e-mail me if you have any other.
Alice


----------



## elody21 (Mar 1, 2015)

magpens said:


> You did a good job of gluing ... I can't see any seams either.
> 
> How thick is a 2 x 2 ?
> 
> ...



check out the last photo
The Blue one has an accent of Nocturne black corian and the last one has guitar pic material and an accent of Cirrus white corian


----------



## magpens (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks, Alice.  I forgot about the possibility of using a guitar pick.


----------



## lwalper (Mar 1, 2015)

I need to find some Corian somewhere.


----------



## OZturner (Mar 2, 2015)

Great Pens, Alice.
Fantastic Joining of the Corian.
Thanks for the explanation of the steps you take and the potential Pit Falls.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## elody21 (Mar 2, 2015)

magpens said:


> You did a good job of gluing ... I can't see any seams either.
> 
> How thick is a 2 x 2 ?
> 
> ...



sorry I accidentally posted this twice. I am not sure how to delete it


----------



## turncrazy43 (Mar 2, 2015)

Very nice work Alice. You have inspired me to dig out my box of Corian and try some segmented work. Thanks.
__________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## MikeinSC (Mar 2, 2015)

lwalper said:


> I need to find some Corian somewhere.



I've found big pieces of corian at Habitat for Humanity stores before. They usually have a lot of material from building/demo/remodel projects and occasionally corian shows up.
Around here, there are only two or three cabinet shops that use the stuff and nobody parts with drops in my experience.


----------



## lwalper (Mar 2, 2015)

That's a good idea. I've got a habitat store fairly close. I'll check it out.


----------



## elody21 (Mar 3, 2015)

elody21 said:


> It takes one 2x2 for the top and one for the bottom and then one more 1/4" of a 2x2 usually in an accent piece. each piece is 1/2" thick.
> Since the solid colors still have dye lots it is best to use all 4 pieces from one together for the top and all of the pieces from another from the bottom then the accent for the middle.
> 
> It is important especially for solid colors to have about a 600 g finish. any rougher and the seam will show up as white.
> ...


I ADDED ANOTHER PART TO THESE INSTRUCTIONS. I PUT IT IN ORDER WHERE IT BELONGS.


----------



## rtyler8140 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks again for the info on how you do a seamless glue-up. I tried doing the glue-up the way you outlined and am very happy with the results. The shop I work in has been doing a lot of Corian lately so I was able to score some scraps. This piece is called Platinum and is 2-5"x1"x1/2" pieces glued together.


----------



## elody21 (Mar 8, 2015)

I like the seam ripper! Good job. I have wanted to do some but just have not had the chance. How do they sell? We have 2 quilt shops in town. I was hoping they would like custom seam rippers. Have you ever done a needle case?
Thanks for sharing!
Alice




rtyler8140 said:


> Thanks again for the info on how you do a seamless glue-up. I tried doing the glue-up the way you outlined and am very happy with the results. The shop I work in has been doing a lot of Corian lately so I was able to score some scraps. This piece is called Platinum and is 2-5"x1"x1/2" pieces glued together.


----------



## rtyler8140 (Mar 8, 2015)

Alice,

I find the seam rippers to sell pretty well. I have thought about going to some local quilt shops to see if they would like to sell them, but haven't had the time. I sell the doubles for $25 and the singles a little less than that. They are pretty easy to turn and finish. I have not done a needle case. Not sure what that is actually haha.


----------



## elody21 (Mar 15, 2015)

Mike here is the post with the gluing directions
Alice


----------

